# Socionics Types of Forum Members w/ poll



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Considering that Socionics goes into communicative relations, I think it would be useful if everyone knew everyone else's self-typings on this subforum. 

If you have settled on a type with high % certainty please place a vote for it. If you still aren't sure please refrain from voting. This poll will be open until a later date for you to vote when you become more certain of your type.

These polls don't allow to change the votes, so in case you decide to change your self-typing this would not be possible. Myself or someone else can create a new poll at some later date to account for any future type changes.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

2 intps so far


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

-1 intp


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> -1 intp


Will he come back?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Will he come back?


lets hope so, I remember he said something about having problems with anxiety, all the heated discussions might have worsened it


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

INFj/EII


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

ESE-Fe


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

There are so many IEI's, thats quite surprising.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

mushr00m said:


> There are so many IEI's, thats quite surprising.


IEIs seem to find it easiest to make sense out of socionics ... vortical-synergetic thinking style, etc. makes it easy for them to pick up a bunch of poorly organized, seemingly random information and form some kind of understanding from it ... as irrational types they don't need as much accuracy and organization in what they read, so socionics comes easier for them than some other types (the other two types that seem to have an easy time with socionics are IEEs and LIEs)


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> There are so many IEI's, thats quite surprising.


It isn't surprising to me. The personality community on the internet, as a greater extension of the "anonymous asshole" and low-extroversion-needed community of the internet that further emphasizes introspection, individuality, and self-expression. It is not an accident at all that it draws IEIs preferentially. My typings of people on personality-related communities online are predominantly skewed towards betas and away from deltas, and specifically towards IEIs. These trends are completely absent, and if anything reversed in my typings of people IRL.

What is surprising, if anything, is that a plurality of IEIs see themselves as such. This has not generally been true in my experience. Perhaps my views on socionics have made some sort of a difference on self-typings in this community, or perhaps few people bothered to seriously participate in this poll (as I did not), or perhaps some other reasons are to blame.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

aestrivex said:


> The personality community on the internet, as a greater extension of the "anonymous asshole" and low-extroversion-needed community


When are the elections for president of the anonymous asshole community?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

FlaviaGemina said:


> When are the elections for president of the anonymous asshole community?


right now, cast your ballots!


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> right now, cast your ballots!


_Obviously*_, I'd like to vote for myself, but I'm not sure I'm assholy enough. 


* I'm trying to stress 'obviously' the way arrogant people do when they are saying something that is only obvious to them themselves.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

It's surprising how there are few INFj votes, and that NTs seems to outnumber NFs on this poll.

Does socionics have most appeal for NTs?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

VOTE COMPLETE.


----------



## GnothiSeauton (Sep 11, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> VOTE COMPLETE.


I JUST CAUGHT SOMETHING IN MY EYES! .....IT'S TEARS!


I'm surprised by the percentage of self-identified LIIs who voted. Not many seem to actually contribute to this subforum.


----------

